# Turkey Soup w/Spaetzle



## Janet H (Nov 29, 2016)

I thought I would share last night dinner idea as it worked out well and was fast and easy.

I made some quick turkey soup with thanksgiving leftovers and then added fresh spaetzle to it for serving.

The spaetzle was fun to make and fast. I poked some holes in a disposable pie pan and pressed the batter through into boiling water.  After a quick cook I drained into some melted butter, added some parsley and then added to soup. 

The spaetzle recipe:

1 1/2 C flour
2 eggs
1/3 C water
salt
pepper
nutmeg

Soup:


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks great, Janet!  I have German friends who make spaetzle, they used to own a German restaurant.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice job Janet. *I looooove spatzle!* You've inspired me to make a small pot of soup with my one remaining turkey thigh. Now if I can just find some carrots in the crisper I'll be set with some celery/onion and frozen peas.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 29, 2016)

Mmmm.....looks so rich and delicious, Janet!


----------



## blissful (Nov 29, 2016)

Very pretty, well done! I make it and it ends up like blobs, blobs we've learned to love. I don't think DH would appreciate well formed spaetzle because he is so use to mine! Sometimes I put in the nutmeg, sometimes, sage, and I add a little more salt, it seems to make them so delectable. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks great, Janet! I tried once to make späetzle and it fell apart  I haven't attempted it again. 

Blissful, sage in späetzle sounds wonderful  I really need to try it again.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 30, 2016)

So a day after the great spaetzle experiment DH asked if we could have it more often... no problem - I love the stuff but am not interested in sacrificing disposable pans endlessly to make it.  Clearly shopping is in order... 

Does anyone have any experience with spaetzle makers?  I see presses, fancy versions of my homemade poked piepan and one that looks like a cheese grater with a sliding hopper.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 30, 2016)

I'll have to ask my German friends what they used at their restaurant.  They're in FL right now, and I don't have their emails.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 30, 2016)

Janet, here's a thread I started a couple of years ago. I hope it's useful for you......

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/tips-on-spaetzle-91799.html


----------



## msmofet (Nov 30, 2016)

How about a ricer. Push through a small amount then slice off. Start over.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 1, 2016)

I have the cheese grater type, works great.  A little hard to clean, but if you soak all the parts for a couple hours, most of the dough rinses off.

I will have to try adding sage.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 1, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Janet, here's a thread I started a couple of years ago. I hope it's useful for you......
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/tips-on-spaetzle-91799.html


Thanks for the link.  Cleaning up is a big concern as well as storing a uni-tasking tool. 

Do you think that plastic would clean up better than metal?


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 1, 2016)

Janet H said:


> Thanks for the link.  Cleaning up is a big concern as well as storing a uni-tasking tool.
> 
> Do you think that plastic would clean up better than metal?



Actually, this one that I have cleans up beautifully after being rinsed and put in the dish washer.

https://www.amazon.com/Kuchenprofi-...qid=1418500713&sr=1-4&keywords=spaetzle+maker

I store it under my other round bakeware, and it takes up little room.
I know it's a one purpose wonder, however I've used it as a steamer with a lid also.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 5, 2016)

So an interesting turn of events.  I was at a holiday bizarre this weekend and found this on a sale table for 4 bucks, unused and in the box.  Sold!

 kuchenprofi plane 29.95

Now to try it out....


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 5, 2016)

Cool, Janet.  I have this kind.  Don't use it often.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 5, 2016)

Janet H said:


> So an interesting turn of events.  I was at a holiday bizarre this weekend and found this on a sale table for 4 bucks, unused and in the box.  Sold!
> 
> kuchenprofi plane 29.95
> 
> Now to try it out....



Oh WOW, what a find Janet!! It will be perfect!!


----------

